# Recherche logiciel serveur proxy



## dithom (13 Septembre 2008)

Salut a tous
Je me demandais si vous pouviez m adez, je suis a la recherche d un logiciel pour mac bien sur du meme genre que gtunnel ou ultrasurf, c est a dire un logiciel qui servirait de serveur proxy car il existe un pare feu et blocage de nombreux sites du genre facebook,DM,YT sur ma connection, je peu pas telecharger non plus ca devient penible.

Merci d avance pour votre aide


----------



## Arlequin (9 Décembre 2008)

petite note au modo

doublon involontaire de notre nouvel ami, merci de clôturer ici


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Décembre 2008)

Il manque un "y" à la fin du titre de l'autre fil. Il vaudrait mieux garder celui-ci et supprimer l'autre.


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Décembre 2008)

Ce qui me gêne, c'est qu'un véritable proxy est tout sauf un logiciel à installer sur la machine qui doit en profiter.

Le proxy, c'est à la base un serveur extérieur qui sert de relais aux requêtes qui lui sont transmises. Et il n'est pas toujours utile de disposer d'un logiciel particulier pour s'adresser à un tel serveur.

Alors avant de se poser la question de savoir quel logiciel utiliser (si cela devait s'avérer nécessaire), il faudrait d'abord savoir à quel serveur proxy on s'adresse (type, ports, mode de connexion, fonctionnement, fiabilité).


Pour avoir des liens vers des proxies (et non des logiciels) il suffit de demander à Google. Exemple de solutions.


----------



## Arlequin (9 Décembre 2008)

je me rends compte après m'être un peu documenté, que la demande, finalement, est "comment contourner websense"

ce qui n'est pas spécialement très correct

notre ami est donc bloqué par le réseau de son école, probablement pour de bonnes raisons...

en dehors de ces considérations, la question est donc: existe t il une appli équivalente à gtunnel ou ultrasurf

voili voilou


----------



## daffyb (9 Décembre 2008)

et notre ami dithom ne peut pas lire cette discussion puisque websense bloque toutes les pages qui comportent le mot P R O X Y
Avis aux modo. Faudrait éditer les posts et le titre du fil, ça serait cool pour le demandeur, qu'il puisse au moins consulter les réponses qu'on lui donne !


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Décembre 2008)

S'il ne pas lire les pages contenant le mot «proxy», alors il n'est pas près d'accéder aux pages qui proposent des proxies ou des solutions qui en utilisent.

Par exemple, s'il existait une version Mac de GTunnel, il ne pourrait pas y accéder, puisque sur le site web de GTunnel il est indiqué qu'ils mettent en oeuvre un ... proxy (et paf ! :rateau: ).


De toute manière, ce n'est pas pour rien que le filtrage des sites a été mis en place. Je ne pense que _dithom_ soit autorisé à passer outre.


----------



## Arlequin (9 Décembre 2008)

je transmets les réponses à notre ami (une connaissance à bibi donc), par mail interposé


----------



## dithom (11 Décembre 2008)

Merci de vous pencher sur mon probleme.
Le fait est que je vis dans une famille d acceuil avec 13 autres etudiants aux states, et que nous avons acces a la connection de l ecole qui utilise websense pour proteger les plus jeunes de l ecole qui vont sur internet de choses dont ils ne devraient pas entendre parler avant au moin 10 bonnes annees ^^
A l ecole nous(les etudiants d echanges), utilisont les ordinateurs de l ecoles, donc bloques.
J aurai besoin donc de cet "ultrasurf pour mac" pour moi, apres les cours, donc safe pour les enfants et comme ca bonne nouvelle, je peux definitivement effacer toute trace de windows de mon macbook, ce qui soit dit en passant est une tres bonne chose, et je peux finalement acceder facebook, myspace, youtube,etc...
Ca m embete surtout vis a vis de facebook, auquel je ne peux pas acceder, car devinez quoi toute mes photos sont sur le hd mac -_-'. Je pourrais les transferer mais ce serait dommage de se priver de l option iphoto que nous propose FB.

Maintenant vous savez tout

En vous remerciant encore

dithom


----------

